# Miley Cyrus Concert



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I really enjoyed the show...She is a CLASS ACT!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

She's a trashy mess. Her parents must be soooo proud. Oh wait, the fame whore dumbasses are.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

lets agree she's a very smart and rich trashy mess.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup that's my generation hard at work.. I think I was born about 60 years to late!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Is that a gold Oldsmobile that she is molesting?


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> Is that a gold Oldsmobile that she is molesting?


Looks like Grand National?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

That picture cracks me up!! hallarious!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

She is just a sweet innocent young lady...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That pic is pre dope and prior to hundreds of yards of dong. Not relative anymore.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> That pic is pre dope and prior to hundreds of yards of dong. Not relative anymore.


Funniest thing I have read in a while!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My, my.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> That pic is pre dope and prior to hundreds of yards of dong. Not relative anymore.


lmfao brb have to go get paper towels to wipe off laptop and coffee table haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> That pic is pre dope and prior to hundreds of yards of dong. Not relative anymore.


I guess you're right...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

That girl ain't right......


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

She and the Biebs need to get together. They would make a great couple.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

3 words!

I'd hit it!!!!!! 

Then let her buy me a SCB!


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Shin-Diggin said:


> 3 words!
> 
> I'd hit it!!!!!!
> 
> Then let her buy me a SCB!


Boats and Ho's


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

BadBob said:


> Boats and Ho's


There's a song in there some were!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

There's no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Net worth - $150 million!!!
She's doing something right and laughing all the way to the bank...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miley_Cyrus


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

My daughter was there, and she said that thousands of the young girls in attendance were dressed like street-walking whores.

Nice role model there, Miley.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> My daughter was there, and she said that thousands of the young girls in attendance were dressed like street-walking whores.
> 
> Nice role model there, Miley.


She's an entertainer if the parents allow their kids to look up to her as a role model it's on the parents. Like her or not she's a smart business woman IMO and she's laughing at everybody making fun of her all the way to the bank.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Guess if the parents let their kids go to the concerts then they approve or just dont have a clue. I think it's the latter. Caint blame it all on the kids.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

agonzales1981 said:


> She's an entertainer if the parents allow their kids to look up to her as a role model it's on the parents. Like her or not she's a smart business woman IMO and she's laughing at everybody making fun of her all the way to the bank.


You know as much as I hate to say it, I do agree with what you say, but there is also a reflection on society on what we now see as acceptable as entertainment, it's sickening, but what do I know, she's the one with millions of dollars

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Isn't Justin Beiber really Miley Cyrus? They both look alike.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

agonzales1981 said:


> She's an entertainer if the parents allow their kids to look up to her as a role model it's on the parents. Like her or not she's a smart business woman IMO and she's laughing at everybody making fun of her all the way to the bank.





CHARLIE said:


> Guess if the parents let their kids go to the concerts then they approve or just dont have a clue. I think it's the latter. Caint blame it all on the kids.


Yup


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Rodman, Jenna Jameson, Gwar, Marilyn Manison are also entertainers but are far from role models. 

As long as people pay for her services, she will sell them what they want. She is a prostitute and the folks that bought tickets are the Johns.

Do a google search for Miley Cyrus Bangerz Tour, this is one of the more tame pics. She was again, double clicking her mouse on stage, infront of a bunch of impressionable teenage kids. THis time she wore a pot leaf, money body suit, last time it was a naked Hank Hill body suit, she will continue to push the limits of society to stay in the news.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Its a shame she's turned out like she has. The girl has a great voice imo. Too bad, its too hard to see past the exterior to be able to hear it.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Anyone besides me think Shakira is hot??? I think I would be ok with her sitting like that on the hood of a car. Does that make me wrong


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hot off the presses,lmao
*New Sad Cat Emoji Lip Tattoo Raises The Bar For Lip Tats Everywhere*



















http://buzzworthy.mtv.com/2014/03/17/miley-cyrus-cat-emoji-lip-tattoo/


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Anyone besides me think Shakira is hot??? I think I would be ok with her sitting like that on the hood of a car. Does that make me wrong


Pervert...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> Anyone besides me think Shakira is hot??? I think I would be ok with her sitting like that on the hood of a car. Does that make me wrong





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Pervert...


I'm going with normal here...lol. She's built like a woman. Not a boy girl like MC. Not you master c. Miley.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Anyone besides me think Shakira is hot??? I think I would be ok with her sitting like that on the hood of a car. Does that make me wrong





sotexhookset said:


> I'm going with normal here...lol. She's built like a woman.


I'd rather see Shakira nekkid like a cherry on top of giant banana split served in a wading pool! :smile:


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> Anyone besides me think Shakira is hot??? I think I would be ok with her sitting like that on the hood of a car. Does that make me wrong


 :rotfl:


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Pancake butt shouldn't even be mentioned in the same breath with Shakira.

For all the people that think she is such a great "artist"....see the TV at the bottom, by her boot, those would be the words to her hit songs that she doesn't know. sad2sm


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Trashy Ho. If she had as many pricks sticking out of her, as shes had in her, she would look like a porcupine! 

That being said...she has made a boat load of money for her and her 1 hit wonder daddy. Achy Breaky whats his name.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Modonna did the same thing. It just didn't take as much to shock back in the 80's. You have to wonder where the slutty girl persona goes from here or has it already lost much of its shock value. She was Hanna Montana. If she didn't come from a squeaky clean begining, would anybody care?


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Skank


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

That lady gaga was at sxsw,they said some chic on stage drank a gallon of green chit then puked on LG, wth? I might have paid to see that, lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Centex fisher said:


> Skank


Disagree...Class Act...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nope, not me....not with the proverbial 10 foot pole !


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

You know, I could have sworn I made a comment about this skank.......it's not here now.
I guess I got a little too descriptive for Mont. Thanks for not barring me.
Sorry Mont, but she just makes me ill!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

She's rolling with trashy mini-me little person Miley, that's legit.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

she sho likes to stick her tongue out alot like a lil kid


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't care who ya are, That's some funny [email protected] right there!!!



Shin-Diggin said:


> 3 words!
> 
> I'd hit it!!!!!!
> 
> Then let her buy me a SCB!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

3 words...nasty, nasty, nasty!!

As a father of 4 daughters this scab is certainly no role model...no Hannah Montana here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Shin-Diggin said:


> 3 words!
> 
> I'd hit it!!!!!!
> 
> Then let her buy me a SCB!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Pure talent!

Lets see. Net worth of over 150 million. Bags 1.2 million a night doing a show. Yep, I would do that too for a few months if it meant I could spend the rest of my life fishing on my time.

http://www.networthenvy.com/miley-cyrus-net-worth


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

She's an actor, get over it. None of yall are gonna hit it, she has a boyfriend. Y'all sound like my father when I told him I was going to a jimmy Hendrix concert when I was in 6th grade. Funny thing is I never grew an afro or learned how to play the star spangled banner with a Stratocaster behind my back.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

lil mambo said:


> She's an actor, get over it. None of yall are gonna hit it, she has a boyfriend. Y'all sound like my father when I told him I was going to a jimmy Hendrix concert when I was in 6th grade. Funny thing is I never grew an afro or learned how to play the star spangled banner with a Stratocaster behind my back.


At least you smoked alot of grass, dropped some acid, and porked a few hippies. :wink: Your Dad is still proud.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

learned how to play the star spangled banner with a Stratocaster behind my back. 
dam if I didn't try....
Strat, Chevelle, and some other stuff that's not important now....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

batmaninja said:


> Pancake butt shouldn't even be mentioned in the same breath with Shakira.
> 
> For all the people that think she is such a great "artist"....see the TV at the bottom, by her boot, those would be the words to her hit songs that she doesn't know. sad2sm


Just an FYI, but George Jones had the same setup (I saw it with my own peepers) and he had been singing those songs a helluva lot longer than she's even been alive. It's probably not as uncommon as one thinks.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

smiley virus....
is....
Illuminati....
well kinda.....


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

No Show Jones?

I bet he had to read the directions on his shampoo bottle once a week during his Tender Years hwell:


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> Just an FYI, but George Jones had the same setup (I saw it with my own peepers) and he had been singing those songs a helluva lot longer than she's even been alive. It's probably not as uncommon as one thinks.


ya but the difference there is that possum wrote his own songs and was just always drunker Than cooter brown to remember them, Miley dosent write her own songs and just dosent know them, but I'm more of a pink Floyd guy anyways so what the heck do I know anyways haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, yeah I would.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

TheRooster said:


> ya but the difference there is that possum wrote his own songs and was just always drunker Than cooter brown to remember them, Miley dosent write her own songs and just dosent know them, but I'm more of a pink Floyd guy anyways so what the heck do I know anyways haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I'm sure that there are a multitude of reasons why one would want a TelePrompTer available. The degree of heinous-ness depends on whether you favor the singer or not.

I admire her tenacity and find very little difference between her and some of the popular bands of my day. They pushed the boundaries in place then, just as she does now. Other than over the top performances, she keeps her personal life relatively low key.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I'm sure that there are a multitude of reasons why one would want a TelePrompTer available. The degree of heinous-ness depends on whether you favor the singer or not.
> 
> I admire her tenacity and find very little difference between her and some of the popular bands of my day. They pushed the boundaries in place then, just as she does now. Other than over the top performances, she keeps her personal life relatively low key.


Time will tell... LOL


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Wendy O Williams arrested multiple times. Wore shaving cream and then electrical tape on stage. Iggy Pop with his little friend out on stage. Alice Cooper and the rise of "shock rock." Jim M. arrested for lewd behavior and indecent exposure on stage in Miami in 1969. Goldie Hawn dancing in a bikini on Laugh In. 

No, entertainment has not really changed. Some of you guys have simply become old and grumpy.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Ernest said:


> Wendy O Williams arrested multiple times. Wore shaving cream and then electrical tape on stage. Iggy Pop with his little friend out on stage. Alice Cooper and the rise of "shock rock." Jim M. arrested for lewd behavior and indecent exposure on stage in Miami in 1969. Goldie Hawn dancing in a bikini on Laugh In.
> 
> No, entertainment has not really changed. Some of you guys have simply become old and grumpy.


I do not call Miley Cyrus entertainment. Not to me anyway, I am sure she is to some.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> I do not call Miley Cyrus entertainment. Not to me anyway, I am sure she is to some.


I find her entertaining. I'm LOL at this pic right now..:rotfl:


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I find her entertaining. I'm LOL at this pic right now..:rotfl:


and Blk jck what were you doing at this concert?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

sotexhookset said:


> That pic is pre dope and prior to hundreds of yards of dong. Not relative anymore.


I would really like to contribute a few more yards


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

shaggydog said:


> I do not call Miley Cyrus entertainment. Not to me anyway, I am sure she is to some.


I have found neither Madonna nor Elvis Presley to be entertaining. As a kid, I preferred Michael Jackson, Patsy Cline, Huey Lewis, and Danny & the Juniors. As a young adult, I preferred (and still do) George Jones and George Strait. Fortunately, there's something for everyone out there.

I do like Wrecking Ball, though.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

cfulbright said:


> and Blk jck what were you doing at this concert?


I'm a closet Miley Cyrus fan.  I've even talked the wife into dressing up like her on role playing night. She even has the tongue thing down pretty good!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I find her entertaining. I'm LOL at this pic right now..:rotfl:


Good comedy, I guess.

Goddess, you are correct, there is something for everyone. Every new generation has to "push the bar". The demoralization of America, and the world.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

You are so right. I was so traumatized and demoralized by heavy metal that I was compelled to get a post-graduate degree, cut my hair high and tight, and lace up a pair of wingtips each morning. 

My shrink claims it was Maiden's Number of the Beast that pushed me over the edge. I'm not so sure. I think the real damage was done much earlier. Nugent's Double Live Gonzo. There is just somethin about an 11 plus minute Stranglehold. I'm not saying its the Devil's music, but certainly it is on the regular rotation down in Hell.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> I have found neither Madonna nor Elvis Presley to be entertaining. As a kid, I preferred Michael Jackson, *Patsy Cline*, Huey Lewis, and Danny & the Juniors. As a young adult, I preferred (and still do) George Jones and George Strait. Fortunately, there's something for everyone out there.
> 
> I do like Wrecking Ball, though.


We had moving pictures that far back?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm a closet Miley Cyrus fan.  I've even talked the wife into dressing up like her on role playing night. She even has the tongue thing down pretty good!


Pictures of the wife? ;-)


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

chumy said:


> We had moving pictures that far back?









Danny & the Juniors were before Patsy Cline. The very first cassette tape that I ever "owned" was Danny & the Juniors.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Today seems like the "shock factor" plays a big part in entertainment. People want to see just how far perfomers like Cyrus will push the envelope. She is nothing more than an attension prostitute...


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Wouldn't even poke her with a stick 

Sent from fishing-guru's android


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Everyones pinned her down as a slut, but from what I hear she has a boyfriend she's been with for several years, and this is all just show. Now about Taylor Swift,, all her songs are about guys she's been with,,,, how many albums has she filled up?? Just sayin' don't jump me!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

That's a nice Monte Carlo. Was it running?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

While on the way from Houston to New Orleans, Miley Cyrus' tour bus apparently burst into flames and was destroyed, according to Twitter posts from her sister, Noah Cyrus.

http://www.chron.com/entertainment/...-fire-on-5327609.php?cmpid=hpts#photo-6030302

I guess she couldn't twerk the fire out.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

What ya'll complaining about heck she had enough cool to wear cowgirl boots and a hat.better than most of the other freaks that play HLSR


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> At least you smoked alot of grass, dropped some acid, and porked a few hippies. :wink: *Your Dad is still proud*.


 Until the day he died.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I wouldnt kick her out of bed. I am sure she could support my hunting and fishing habbits..


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

I sure could use something a little wild to spice my life up


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

lil mambo said:


> She's an actor, get over it. None of yall are gonna hit it, she has a boyfriend. Y'all sound like my father when I told him I was going to a jimmy Hendrix concert when I was in 6th grade. Funny thing is I never grew an afro or learned how to play the star spangled banner with a Stratocaster behind my back.


But you did say you would hit it?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

rlw said:


> Everyones pinned her down as a slut, but from what I hear she has a boyfriend she's been with for several years, and this is all just show. Now about Taylor Swift,, all her songs are about guys she's been with,,,, how many albums has she filled up?? Just sayin' don't jump me!!


For the record, I would hit them both & fish forever with their money. Can you say 3-sum fishing trips forever???? They can twerk, I wet a line.:cheers:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Wild Wild Girl!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Won Hunglo said:


> For the record, I would hit them both & fish forever with their money. Can you say 3-sum fishing trips forever???? They can twerk, I wet a line.:cheers:


Miley Cyrus...................$ 150,000,000
New custom bay boat.....$ 70,000
New fishing line to wet... $ 30
Admitting you are bisexual on a public fishing forum......*PRICELESS *


----------



## slickman (Oct 6, 2009)

what a skank!!!!!!!!!!!! nothing but a little mouth ho too young to kno she ain't supposed to stink


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

gunsmoke11 said:


> But you did say you would hit it?


Absolutely, then hold her upside down until conception, and ask for sole custody and child support after the beeeby was born. Just hadn't figured out how I am going to frame it to the misses yet. I can just see the look on her face when I introduce her to her new lil sister Miley.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Miley Cyrus...................$ 150,000,000
> New custom bay boat.....$ 70,000
> New fishing line to wet... $ 30
> Admitting you are bisexual on a public fishing forum......*PRICELESS *


I apologize...I first read that as you wanted to do a threesome with Miley & her boyfriend. Stepping back I think (& hope) you meant Miley & Taylor. Please forgive me for my knee jerk assumption...LOL :tongue:


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I apologize...I first read that as you wanted to do a threesome with Miley & her boyfriend. Stepping back I think (& hope) you meant Miley & Taylor. Please forgive me for my knee jerk assumption...LOL :tongue:


Yep. Miley & Taylor. Then I would listen to the songs Taylor would write about me while I fished too. Who cares how evil she makes me out to be in her songs as long as she buys me a new boat every year. :cheers:


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> She and the Biebs need to get together. They would make a great couple.


A couple of what is what I'm wondering


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

txgoddess said:


> I have found neither Madonna nor Elvis Presley to be entertaining. As a kid, I preferred Michael Jackson, Patsy Cline, Huey Lewis, and Danny & the Juniors. As a young adult, I preferred (and still do) George Jones and George Strait. Fortunately, there's something for everyone out there.
> 
> I do like Wrecking Ball, though.


I'm sure Michael Jackson preferred you as a kid also!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Just a wierd little girl - totally classless. What I want to know is how many of y'all let your kids watch this kind of trash. It's no wonder the kids act like tramps today.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

just heard on sirius radio this morning that there's going to be a beetles cover album and it's been confirmed that Miley is going to cover Lucy in the sky with diamonds, this is going to be interesting, wonder how she's going to incorporate licking sledge hammers and swinging from wrecking balls into that music video, hmm

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

TheRooster said:


> just heard on sirius radio this morning that there's going to be a beetles cover album and it's been confirmed that Miley is going to cover Lucy in the sky with diamonds, this is going to be interesting, wonder how she's going to incorporate licking sledge hammers and swinging from wrecking balls into that music video, hmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

